# Anyone Got The Phone Number Please????



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Trying to get in touch with Aten Lightingting at Melton Mowbray, and Gaspode suggested i ring them, but i cannot find their phone number,anyone got it please????


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

frenchfancy said:


> Trying to get in touch with Aten Lightingting at Melton Mowbray, and Gaspode suggested i ring them, but i cannot find their phone number,anyone got it please????


its because you are spelling lighting wrong
http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php? :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No phone number on their website though Mavis, and I've had a quick search and can't find it.

If you still can't find the number FF, you might get what you want here.

All types of LED lighting

Ultraleds 
1 Grebe Way 
Whetstone 
Leicestershire 
LE8 6YZ

0871 711 0413

[email protected] 
http://www.ultraleds.co.uk 

These seem a very good company as well, although I've dealt with them only twice. They were quick, efficient and as cheap as anyone.

Hope this helps


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> No phone number on their website though Mavis, and I've had a quick search and can't find it.
> 
> If you still can't find the number FF, you might get what you want here.
> 
> ...


Hi Zeb I know but there is a facility to email so thought that was the best way to get in touch but wondered if they had a better chance of finding the number because were spelling it wrong. :lol: :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They are not even listed in any phone books. Presumably it's someone working from home???


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

EJB said:


> They are not even listed in any phone books. Presumably it's someone working from home???


You could be right they have an E Bay shop and nowhere do they list their Telephone Number http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Aten-Lighting


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

It is a business from home, but then that is how lots of businesses are going now

stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

artona said:


> HI
> 
> It is a business from home, but then that is how lots of businesses are going now
> 
> stew


It does appear to be a house


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

:lol: I presume he 'manufactures' in his garage.

No problem with that Stew....his EBay ratings are good enough :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

EJB said:


> :lol:


Well thats that problem solved !!!Next!!! 8O


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sorry folk but I can't help.  

I've met and spoken to Saul several times but don't appear to have a phone number for him. I can vouch for his service and competitive prices though. My best suggestion would be to contact him via the Ebay shop.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I have contacted them through their website and left a message, as i want to discuss the size of the led's i require before buying, seems a little strange they are not replying, i will give them one more try otherwise my business goes elsehere


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

frenchfancy said:


> I have contacted them through their website and left a message, as i want to discuss the size of the led's i require before buying, seems a little strange they are not replying, i will give them one more try otherwise my business goes elsehere


Never know it might be a side line so he might have a day job. Give him tonight at least to answer but at least it has kept me amused this cold afternoon better than telly :lol:


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We've got some bulbs from Aten. Excellent service - so worth perservering.

Have used Ultra led as well - Also good but Aten had the type we wanted.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> I have contacted them through their website and left a message, as i want to discuss the size of the led's i require before buying, seems a little strange they are not replying, i will give them one more try otherwise my business goes elsehere


Hi

I've sent Saul an Email to contact you so hopefully he will do so quickly. I do think he is otherwise employed during the day so maybe he'll contact you tonight.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've also had LED's from him . . . very pleased with the service too !


----------



## 109752 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am glad to hear that there are many campers happy with their Aten LEDs. 

We find it easier to deal with customers via email but are always happy to discuss requirements over the phone. It is not always easy to get to the phone, hence we kindly ask you to email your number and we will call back within a couple of days. 

Just to clarify, we do operate the website via a house, but have a factory unit in Melton Mowbray where we manufacture a range of products.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

The number I have for Aten is (removed by mod) The service we had has been very good and the products good will shop with them again

(the number has been removed as the company would appear not to want it advertised, maybe if this is not the case they will post it themselves)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

atenlighting said:


> I am glad to hear that there are many campers happy with their Aten LEDs.
> 
> We find it easier to deal with customers via email but are always happy to discuss requirements over the phone. It is not always easy to get to the phone, hence we kindly ask you to email your number and we will call back within a couple of days.
> 
> Just to clarify, we do operate the website via a house, but have a factory unit in Melton Mowbray where we manufacture a range of products.


Hi I hope when reading the topic you are not upset we do play sometimes but we also like playing at Detectives and get our minds round a problem but just look at it as free advertising for your company as we now know you have an ebay shop. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 109752 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Locovan
I am pleased that there is so much interest in LED lights at present and am glad that I have kept you entertained. I must warn though that you may not get an answer if you dial direct and would prefer if people contact via email or our website contact form and left a number for me to call back. We always aim to respond the same day but it may take 2 if we are very busy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

atenlighting said:


> Hi Locovan
> I am pleased that there is so much interest in LED lights at present and am glad that I have kept you entertained. I must warn though that you may not get an answer if you dial direct and would prefer if people contact via email or our website contact form and left a number for me to call back. We always aim to respond the same day but it may take 2 if we are very busy.


Fully understand I was just happy I found the Email address but more so that I found Ebay shop


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Aten Lighting*

I filled in the form online for a contact from the above, and sure enough a very nice man called Saul rang me and together we decided which led's were suitable for our M/H. They do not like contact by phone, as you cannot pay by phone it is paypal or cheque, but he will contact you if you leave you number, so i am all sorted.


----------

